# Pressemeldung FDP S-H: Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

Pressemeldung 







*FDP S-H, Dennys Bornhöft: 
Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee
​*


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung FDP S-H: Klare Absage an pauschale Fangverbote in Nord und Ostsee*

Da es in Schleswig Holstein eine Jamaika-Koalition gibt, gehen die Liberalen dann hoffentlich auch gegen ihren Kumpel in der Regierung, den grünen Anglerfeind-Minister Habeck genauso konkret vor (Stichwort Abschaffung C+R-Verbot und Schutzgebiete analog AWZ in Landesgewässern wie von Habeck angeblich geplant).

Wir werden dran bleiben!

Auf jeden Fall hier mit der PM ein klares Statement pro Angler und Angeln!


----------

